# سیستم عامل ها > سیستم عامل های آزاد > توسعه‌ی لینوکس و نرم افزارهای آزاد >  فروش سروهای حرفه ای با کانفیگ های زیر تحت اکانتیکنگ ibsng از ovh  و رداستیشن

## hasanvps

با اجازه از مدیریت محترم انجمن


سایت تخصصی کانفیگ و تحویل سرورهای ساخت و پخش انبوه سیستم رفع فیل-ترینگ
صفحه ی ورود


توضیح جامع و دقیقی در مورد سرورهای ساخت انبوه و مدیریت حرفه ای قندشکن

در صورتی که سوالات مبهمی قبل از خرید دارید و خواستار کانفیگ و خریداری سرور هستید میتوانید با من تماس بگیرید .
09169523451

فروش سرورهای v-p-n انبوه و  مدیریت کاملا شخصی

بهترین وسیله برای کسب درآمد ثابت ماهانه برای موبایلی ها و خدمات کامپیوتری


((در صورت نارضایتی از سرورها هزینه به صورت کامل مرجوع میشود ))

سرورها از بهترین لوکیشن های Ovh اروپا و فرانسه و ovh آمریکا و رداستیشن انگلیس
تضمین آپتایم

فروش سرور های فیل-ترینگ کامپیوتر و موبایل اندروید ویندوز ios بلکبری  ویندوز فون  برای ساخت و فروش یوزر پسورد فیلترینگ و اپدیت انتی ویروس ها

توجه توجه (( تمام سرورهای زیر طبق جدیدترین کانفیگها بوده و همه فعال هستند . )) 

socks Telegram  کانفیگ جدید

ssh Tunnel(اکانت اختصاصی رسیور و ماهواره)

ikv2(بلکبری و آیفون)کانفیگ جدید
ipsec cisco(بلکبری و آیفون)
 کانفیگ جدید
l2tp va pptp ( iran )
K-erioکانفیگ جدید و فعال
tunnel+
Pptp
L2tp
cisco کانفیگ جدید و فعال
openv-pnکانفیگ جدید و فعال
server update Nod32 Orjinal

ارایه پنل به مشتری بعد از فروش اکانت برای مشاهده اعتبار و تغییر پسورد
توانایی ساخت یوزر  دلخواه از 1ماهه تا چند ساله
اتمام تاریخ یوزرها از زمان شروع اولین اتصال
 اموزش کامل کار با سرور
نامحدود در ساخت اکانت
تضمین اپتیام و عدم قطعی روی بهترین دیتاسنترهای رداستیشن انگلیس و ovh اروپا
مدیریت کامل یوزرها و مشتریان


https://t.me/hamrah_support

----------


## hasanvps

تایپک فروش با فرهای ویژه و افزایش سرور در لوکیشن های خاص

----------

